

Google Maps UK now has 3D buildings - guyht
http://maps.google.co.uk

======
martswite
Is this not just for mobiles? I'm looking at London in Firefox and just see
vanilla Google maps. I Google for "Google maps 3D buildings" all that comes up
is Google maps 3d buildings launched in Paris and London and additionally some
other large European cities...

